# Partition Ext3 back to NTFS?



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

I know this sounds dumb.. but I recently found out that when I installed Kubuntu, I accidentally partitioned about 75% of the free space to Ext3, and now there's only about 55gigs of NTFS for my XP Media Center, of which only 14gigs free.
Dumb question: how do I partition a part of the Ext3 hard drive back to NTFS?
Or is this is supposed to be posted in XP help?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

I would go into Windows and use a partitioning tool to resize the ext3 partition. You can also use free bootable utilities that are on Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD).


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

TheMatt said:


> Hi, :wave:
> 
> I would go into Windows and use a partitioning tool to resize the ext3 partition. You can also use free bootable utilities that are on Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD).


Well, I tried with Norton Partition Magic 8 before I posted the question, but look at this:








and this:








I'm 100% sure the linux drive is not full AT ALL, and I guess there must be a way to repartition the hard drive in Kubuntu, right?


----------



## bkubes (May 16, 2007)

I made the same mistake installing Ubuntu, I used Gparted LiveCD to fix it. It looks similar to the PM8 resize partitions screen you posted.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

bkubes said:


> I made the same mistake installing Ubuntu, I used Gparted LiveCD to fix it. It looks similar to the PM8 resize partitions screen you posted.


Thanks for the program, I'll check it out. ray: 
If I can't find a way to fix it then I'll have to get rid of Kubuntu. :sigh:


----------



## cyphor27 (May 22, 2007)

if you have sudo privlages, type "sudo ntfsresize", if your dont, put in su, then it will ask for your root password, then type in ntfsresize, i dont remember if ubuntu has this program, but i know knoppix does, and both knoppix and ubuntu are distros made from debian


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

cyphor27 said:


> if you have sudo privlages, type "sudo ntfsresize", if your dont, put in su, then it will ask for your root password, then type in ntfsresize, i dont remember if ubuntu has this program, but i know knoppix does, and both knoppix and ubuntu are distros made from debian


Thanks for the advice, but I've already formatted the whole drive w/ NPM 8 before I read it... :tongue: 
Now I've got another question: Uninstall Linux, Grub & disable dual-boot?


----------

